# Solved: DNS Problem



## nstrungis (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello to you all, 

I've been having this DNS problem for 6 days or so. The internet doesn't work with cable nor Wi-Fi and I've tried almost everything, ping, configuring the DNS, IP, disabling everything, enabling everything, nslookup doesn't work, releasing and renewing doesn't work too, and to make things worst, I use Windows 7 starter, which isn't of great help. (In the main computer, everything works just fine and the router settings appear to be correct too, my computer also works perfectly fine in other places with WLAN). A technician came to my house yesterday and simply said that the problem lays on my computer, but didn't specify or even help, so now, I'm at a loss. 

Thank you very much.

Natasha


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try to connect by ethernet and wireless and show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Can you also define "DNS issue" please?

If you have a DNS issue, it means you cannot get to a website by it's name (like google.com) but you can by its IP address (ie 74.125.224.147), or you are getting redirected to a specfic website that is not what you are intended to go.

Anything else would most likely be a connection issue.


----------



## bosh1er (Jul 25, 2011)

Have you also looked at the status of your network card in Device Manager? It could be that there is an problem if you are getting nothing from the various net commands ,although you don't clarify what you are getting in the way of error messages.


----------



## nstrungis (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, I can get through using the DNS addresses. It's most likely a DNS problem, Skype is the only thing that works. I don't know why. 
The error message, from google chrome for example is that the DNS doesnt work and the DNS adresses arent being resolved through. I can connect normally in other WLAN networks. I'll copy and paste the IPconfig tomorrow, since I dont have acess to that now, since I'm not in my network.
EDIT: My network card is just fine in Device Manager

Thanks to you all.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well I think Google Chrome always it may be a DNS issue... one way to be sure:

Go to Start > All Programs > Accessories > Command Prompt.

In the black box, type in the following commands when prompts show: (note, what you are about to do will no show nothing happening until the last command... this is normal)

*ipconfig/all > info.txt
ping yahoo.com >> info.txt
ping google.com >> info.txt
ping 209.191.122.70 >> info.txt
ping 74.125.224.146 >> info.txt & info.txt*

Copy and paste the information here.


----------



## nstrungis (Jul 26, 2011)

It pings the numbers but not the addresses.


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Do everything update properly (like your antivirus)?
I had an identical problem (posted in TSG).... Just an advice, try the built-in browser of Real Player if possible.

JSntgRvr suggested the following.....give it a try, worked for me, might work for you as well.

"While in Windows 7, bring the computer to an Admistrator Command Prompt. (Click on the Orb, type CMD, right click on the CMD command at the top of the Start Menu and select "Run as an administrator". At the command prompt type the following and press Enter after each line:

*netsh int ip reset C:\Resetlog.txt
netsh winsock reset catalog
ipconfig /flushdns* (The space between g and / is needed)
*Exit*

Restart the computer and attempt a connection."

(I simply copy-pasted it,  )

Keep posted.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

nstrungis said:


> It pings the numbers but not the addresses.


I still want the IPCONFIG information... hence why i typed that. This will be a DNS issue, but I need the IPCONFIG to confirm what is the cause.


----------



## nstrungis (Jul 26, 2011)

Firebreather, none of the above did work, I even tried the built-in Real Player browser.
My IP Config is as follows:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Natasha-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : localdomain

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E4-00-FE-51-E1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E/RTL8103E Family PCI-E Fa
st Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 64-31-50-A6-AF-6A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes


Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : localdomain
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E4-00-A1-B7-2C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::710f:23b9:38a0:d408xxx(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1. 50(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 29, 2011 8:21:35 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 05, 2011 8:21:35 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 192472064
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-48-E9-A6-64-31-50-A6-AF-6A

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


Everything that appears ´´Tunnel adapter´´, the message is ´´Media Disconnected´´ and no other information, the DNS field appears as ´´Localdomain´´.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Your DNS server settings are the ones your router is using. It got it's settings from your ISP. You can change them manually. Connect to the router itself (type: 192.168.1.1 in IE. You need to know the password if there is one). It will give you the option of turning on/off your DHCP IP address (leave it alone) and your DNS settings (change these).

Change the primary and secondary DNS addresses to the OpenDNS servers: 208.67.222.222, and 208.67.220.220 or Google's DNS servers: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4.

If this works, your ISPs DNS servers are to blame.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Courtneyc said:


> Your DNS server settings are the ones your router is using. It got it's settings from your ISP. You can change them manually. Connect to the router itself (type: 192.168.1.1 in IE. You need to know the password if there is one). It will give you the option of turning on/off your DHCP IP address (leave it alone) and your DNS settings (change these).
> 
> Change the primary and secondary DNS addresses to the OpenDNS servers: 208.67.222.222, and 208.67.220.220 or Google's DNS servers: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4.
> 
> *If this works, your ISPs DNS servers are to blame.*


Not necessarily, it could be the router causing the problem because it will need to resolve the DNS information.

Do this, before changing the information go into your routers status and find out what DNS your router is using. You can call your ISP for this information as well.

Then in Command prompt type the following commands:

*nslookup
server <ip address of DNS from ISP>
yahoo.com
exit*

Then right click and choose Select All, then press *enter* then on your post here, right click and do Paste.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Given that other computers are accessing the internet fine through the router and that your computer works fine on other networks this may be one of those cases where DNS just doesn't work properly when the router is used as the DNS. I suggest that on your computer you set to use one of those public DNS addresses suggested by Courtneyc.


----------



## nstrungis (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, this will seem funny but there is no space to correct the DNS. I swear, there is only the space to change DCHP.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you talking about the router or computer? If the router what is the brand and model (sorry if I missed it above)?

In either case could you attach a screen shot of the settings page that does not include an option for DNS?


----------



## nstrungis (Jul 26, 2011)

Guys, thank you so much!!! In the moment I replaced the DNS accordingly to Courtneyc's advice, it started working instantly!!! I couldn't be more overjoyed!


----------

